# Favorite Tug Toy to use.............



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wondering what gets your dogs most excited ????

I have tried Nylabone Ropes (they all love), Frodo (think correct) Ball, Cheap Rope Balls, Skinzee's (just got, haven't used much), etc. I just ordered a Orbee (3 1/2") Rope Ball. Wanting to find something the dogs *really* love & amps them as I am trying to train a diff method agility wise, less treats & more toys. 

Hoping to find 1 toy they all go nuts for & stay with it ! Wasn't sure if any fleece, Schutzhund type tugs would be good ? 

~Thanks~


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I use a fleece tug toy from Petsmart Dodger goes gaga over it. he even loves the matching fleece ball. and the best part? only like $9.00 woo hoo!!! lol


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Of all the things we used for Gunnar, he loved a pair of wool socks we bought at Walmart. We got a 6 pack of the grey wool socks and would tie a knot in the end of it. He loved it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My wool scarf is apparently a really fun tug toy. Long story. Probably not what you are looking for.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie just goes insane for her jollyballs especially the jollyball w/rope. I get them at Tractor Supply. She has her inside one and outside one. She likes to play tug with it, fling it through the air, have me throw it, roll it. It is all kinds of fun for her.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a synthetic tug from K9 Hallmark.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Five responses and I didn't hear anyone mention Jute, French Linen, or Gappay. This is really interesting because I have also started playing tug more so than treating for Agility. I've been seriously considering ordering a Gappay jute tug-- I thought dogs went crazy for this specific toy (for whatever reason). I'll definitely monitor this thread!

Oh, and FWIW- I've just been using a normal rope tug with a (dog safe) tennis ball at one end. Pimg seems to like it just fine, but she certainly doesn't go crazy for it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I wanted to add that any time I am playing an aggressive game of tug, I really prefer being able to hold on to both ends of the toy. So my next tug toy will definitely have a handle at each end.

EDIT- I've been thinking about something like this:
http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86_318&products_id=144


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

wildo said:


> Five responses and I didn't hear anyone mention Jute, French Linen, or Gappay. This is really interesting because I have also started playing tug more so than treating for Agility. I've been seriously considering ordering a Gappay jute tug-- I thought dogs went crazy for this specific toy (for whatever reason). I'll definitely monitor this thread!
> 
> Oh, and FWIW- I've just been using a normal rope tug with a (dog safe) tennis ball at one end. Pimg seems to like it just fine, but she certainly doesn't go crazy for it.


I have this one recommended from the folks here several months ago.
Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 5x25cm


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jakeandrenee said:


> I have this one recommended from the folks here several months ago.
> Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 5x25cm


Thanks for the link- looks like the perfect size to put in your pocket when not in use. But the question that remains, as far as I am concerned, is if there is anything "magic" about this kind of a tug toy? It seems like they are so popular for Schutzhund that it makes me wonder if the dogs happen to like this toy more than others.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

wildo said:


> I wanted to add that any time I am playing an aggressive game of tug, I really prefer being able to hold on to both ends of the toy. So my next tug toy will definitely have a handle at each end.
> 
> EDIT- I've been thinking about something like this:
> Dog bite tag ( dog bite tug ) ( puppy tug ) made of french linen - 12 inch long - TEFL3-2-handles [TEFL3-2-handles- Dog bite tag made of french linen] - $10.40 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted


I have been considering something like this. I also just bought this a month ago....... Frabo Ball on Rope - Medium Mine is diff in color, but it is ok, just not happy with the rope, would rather it be bigger in diameter.  Like the smallness of the ball as I put it in my pocket or in training bag while running course, so size is something to consider. 

Hoping my buy of a few Orbee balls wil do the trick. I think my crew will like the give they allow, they like to smash things with their mouths, therefore, NO tennis balls........  Hope the string will be better since not 1 single rope.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake LOVES the thing. If he even thinks I am pulling it out....he knows it's time to do some OB and he gets to tug as the reward. He goes crazy for it more than any other thing we do EXCEPT the flirt pole.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I also just bought this a month ago....... Frabo Ball on Rope - Medium


Ha! I bought one of those too. Cost me about $16  And then I freakin lost it!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake LOVES the thing. If he even thinks I am pulling it out....he knows it's time to do some OB and he gets to tug as the reward. He goes crazy for it more than any other thing we do EXCEPT the flirt pole.


Cool, what kind of toy I'm lookin for ! Any place have them cheaper ?

Wildo, Know whatcha mean on price, tired of spending the $ on so many diff ones & me or them not liking...............   BTW, was your color as shown ? Mine has a green rope & the ball is like yellow/orange.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use the french linen two handled tugs. Karlo loves the larger diameter one. I got mine at www.fordogtrainers.com and it has held up for a long time!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> BTW, was your color as shown ? Mine has a green rope & the ball is like yellow/orange.


I got it from my former trainer. He had all different colors. I don't remember the color to be honest, but I can tell you they have all different ones.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use jute tugs and french linen tugs. I like the two-handled and I like them shorter. I don't care for balls on a string - the string hurts my hands and I don't like to tug with it as much. I also don't like to carry it in my armpit like I do the tugs. Madix will work for anything though...


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee likes jute tugs okay, and very much loves the ball on the string type from Petsmart. Her very favorite tug, though, is the rolled leather tug, in soft leather, we got from Rolled Leather Dog Tug Toy : DogSport Gear

I like the double handles, and it's easy to get dirt off and very durable. It folds to fit in my pocket when we're out, and it flies pretty good, too.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My girls love braided ropes, but their new fave is the stuffing-less animals. I cut out the squeekies and they will tug and chase around for hours!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

FG167 said:


> I use jute tugs and french linen tugs.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Any diff between the french linen vs jute ?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think if someone made a life sized stuffed arm, that would be Saber's favorite...


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara goes nuts for this tug: Clean Run: Ram Tuff Woolly Bite Bar Tug

I did work with it on the flirt pole to increase the drive for it before ever using it. Tying her back and teasing her with about any toy increases her drive tremendously.

The things I love about this toy are that Tara will tug it vigorously anywhere, the handle is a super-soft leather and easy to hold, and it is the perfect size, fitting into my pocket very easily.

The things I don't love are that it only has one handle (they do have one with two handles though, which is what I would buy in the future), it didn't last as long as I would have liked (the wool pulled away from the leather strap after a few months), and it is difficult to throw because it's floppy.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> FG167 said:
> 
> 
> > I use jute tugs and french linen tugs.
> ...


If your dog/pup likes to tug and has a firm bite - no. But, the jute is definitely harder to the touch and therefore harder on a dog's mouth. My Lab that isn't really into tugging won't grip it. My other Lab/Chessie mix and Madix will tug both like crazy.


----------

